# EarthBound - Eight Melodies



## HansZimmer

This is an other piece posted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

It was composed by Keiichi Suzuki for the videogame EarthBound.

In this video you can hear a perfomance of the piece with piano and violin. How do you rate the piece? See the poll.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

I gave it a good... it's easy to relax to and there is a good vibe towards the end.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1 + 4*4 + 5) / 6 = 3.67


----------

